# whats everyones goals this year?



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

whats everyones catch goals this year? mine are:

60coons
20skunks
15beaver
20coyotes
5bobcat

and maybe a possum or two (not intentionally lol)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

jessica simpson now that she's single and lost some tonnage :beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

lmao you couldn't fit her assets in any trap


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

with fur prices the way the are this year, I am thinking just ****, and more ****


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

my goal for the year is not to get sick!

xdeano


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

90 ****
10 yotes


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

my goal this year is 20 ***** and at least 5 yotes.no more skunks tho. ive gotten 10 in one week and bout tired of smelling them


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

10 ****
15 beaver
1 fox


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

30 *****
5 coyotes-hunt
a woodchuck, neghbor wants me to get him
three foxes


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, i'm just getting back into trapping after taking a few years off due to a job where i didn't have time to run my lines...so....

Say...25-50 yote

10-12 badger

10-15 fox

3-5 bobcat

and lord only knows how many skunks....


----------

